# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Διαγνωστικο αυτοκινήτου

## ioanniskar

Πωλείται το διαγνωστικό της φωτογραφίας.
Είνα κλώνος που μπορεί να δουλέψει με τα πιο γνωστά software.
Το δοκίμασα σε accent 01 και μπόρεσε να ελέγξει τα πάντα (έβγαλε μάλιστα και κάποιους παλιούς κωδικούς που δεν είχαν σβηστεί από immobilizer και O2 sensor.)
Σε κάποια αυτοκίνητα ενδέχεται να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με το πρωτόκολλό τους και να μην είναι απόλυτα λειτουργικό (έχω διαβάσει για παράδειγμα πως δεν λειτουργεί πάντα με bmw).

Είναι η έκδοση με usb, χωρίς bluetooth, παίρνει κάρτα μνήμης για flight record mode(δεν το δοκίμασα).
Υπάρχει και το cd εγκατάστασης με το διαγνωστικό software wow.
Το δίνω όσο το πήρα από Κίνα, €30 με πληρωμή μέσω τραπέζης και αποστολή με ΕΛΤΑ.

DCDEE58C-079B-4B04-BBF2-8FEDDE3147B3.thumb.jpeg.4ce7011823f10516955fc29b6f615d44.jpeg

----------

